# Any idea what this may be?



## gwad1970 (Mar 5, 2014)

I picked up this bike in a lot and I know nothing about it. I'm really digging it though. The shadow where the badge was resembles a columbia. I have no idea I hope you guys can give me something to go by. The sprocket I think is from a 30's Hawthorn Flyer moto-bike. The Hawthorn also came in that lot I was able to find photos with its correct chainring online. So I'm pretty sure the chainring on the mystery bike goes with the Hawthorn. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2014)

Both the badge "shadow" and the chainring look Columbia to me.


----------



## gwad1970 (Mar 5, 2014)

Any idea on possible year 30's?


----------



## gwad1970 (Mar 5, 2014)

here is a photo of a hawthorn flyer. is it possible columbia and hawthorn are related somehow? Sorry for newbie questions.







fordmike65 said:


> Both the badge "shadow" and the chainring look Columbia to me.


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 5, 2014)

*i do not know*

i like the bike good lines the head badge ghost looks kinda like an early columbia but nothing else does ,wish i was more help ? ok guys speak up i am sure someone knows !!!!!!!!!!!??


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't think it is a Columbia. The only Columbia with a similar frame is the 20's Junior Roadsters. On the Columbia's the head tube is much shorter with the badge taking up almost the entire space from top to bottom. The chainring is wrong for a Columbia as well.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2014)

...interesting... the long thin cutouts on the chainwheel are not the usual "coffin" shape.... don't rember one like this that wasn't...?


----------



## jkent (Mar 6, 2014)

Hawthorne  with badge like this.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2014)

My 1894-5-6 Flag Hawthorne......


----------



## jkent (Mar 6, 2014)

1913 pic came from a post from Chitown.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 6, 2014)

bricycle said:


> My 1894-5-6 Flag Hawthorne......




Bri ... what is the tooth-count in each of those chainrings ??

Diggin' that flag Hawthorne tall-frame ..........

...........  patric

=========================================================
=========================================================


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> Bri ... what is the tooth-count in each of those chainrings ??
> 
> Diggin' that flag Hawthorne tall-frame ..........
> 
> ...




30 if I remember correctly.... Thank you Patric!


----------

